

The Levels of Emacs Proficiency - gandalfgeek
http://blog.vivekhaldar.com/post/3996068979/the-levels-of-emacs-proficiency

======
mannicken
At the height of my Emacs usage, I was chatting with people on Jabber from it,
while having a project structure open with RoR plugins, with a couple of
shells open.

Oh, btw "C-u C-x shell" allows you to open several shells. Really useful
sometimes :)

